# Windows 7 Ultimate OEM mit COA



## C0x (2. November 2011)

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit OEM Vollversion mit COA& SP1 | eBay


was bedeutet dieses COA 

danke im vorraus 

PS: findet ihr 62€ nicht extrem günstig für Ultimate x64


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

Ein Echtheitszertifikat auf engl.Certificate of Authenticity.

Der Preis finde ich trozdem sehr gering!


----------



## C0x (2. November 2011)

danke  hätts mir fast gedacht, aber fragen kostet ja nix  
Gegen den Preis hab ich nix  solange es funzt & legal is


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

Ich vermute eine in Massen eingekaufte OEM-Version, dadaurch massive Preiseinsaprung.
Das ist das einizge Logische was mir zum Preis einfällt.


----------



## Joel-92 (2. November 2011)

Den Preis zahlst du normalerweise für die Home Premium Version


----------



## C0x (2. November 2011)

ne die kostet 69


----------



## Festplatte (17. November 2011)

Für ne Version mit Service Pack 1 zahlt man 10 € mehr! LOL, kann man sich kostenlos runterladen! 0__0


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2011)

Gerade ist ein Gerichtsurteil entschieden worden das solche OEM-Versionen mit Keys die von PCs abgelöst wurden als illegal bescheinigt.
Stand in der letzen c't.

Das in der Beschreibung angegebene Urteil von 2000 ist deswegen nichtig und die Version NICHT LEGAL.
c't - Inhalt 24/2011 - Seite 168


----------



## OctoCore (18. November 2011)

Das Urteil von 2000 ist nicht nichtig. 
Nur können sich die Anbieter dieser selbstgebastelten "Originale" nicht mehr dieses Urteil als Feigenblättchen vorhalten - das ist schlicht eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

Es wird ja nicht als "Orginal Windowspaket" angeboten, aus meiner Sicht macht das einen Unterschied.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es wird ja nicht als "Orginal Windowspaket" angeboten, aus meiner Sicht macht das einen Unterschied.


 
Natürlich wird das als ein Original-Windows angeboten.
NICHT Originale darf man erst recht nicht bei Ebay oder sonstwo verkaufen 

Und Infos zum "neuen" OEM-Urteil kannman z.B. hier nachlesen - oder einfach googeln nach "OEM Urteil 2011":
Verkaufsbeschränkung von OEM-software mit Zertifikat » Kanzlei Boer-Nießing, Rechtsanwältin aus Wedemark

Was bei dem obigen Artikel anzuklären wäre ist folgendes:
Ist das *Zertifikat schon immer auf der Verpackung befindlich* gewesen oder wurde es *von einem Rechner-Gehäuse abgelöst*.
*Ersteres *ist legal - *zweiteres* zumindest fragwürdig da man nicht wissen kann ob das Zertifikat auch von GENAU dem Rechner stammt von dem auch die beiliegende DVD stammt.
Und genau darum gehts in dem neuen Urteil. Der Käufer kann such nicht sicher sein das obiges zutrifft.


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

Mann darf doch auch so OEM Versionen von Win kaufen ohne das es an einen PC gebunden ist.
Warum geht es so dann nicht?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mann darf doch auch so OEM Versionen von Win kaufen ohne das es an einen PC gebunden ist.
> Warum geht es so dann nicht?


 
Ich glaube du verwechselst *System Builder* und *OEM*.
Was ist der Unterschied: OEM - System Builder - DSP - SSL/Education Versionen


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

Kann sein, aber hier sind es auch OEM Versionen:Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit OEM [Alte Version]: Amazon.de: Software.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann sein, aber hier sind es auch OEM Versionen:Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit OEM [Alte Version]: Amazon.de: Software.


 
Sind aber sicher System Builder - nur können viele mit dem Begriff "System Builder" nicht viel anfangen - deswegen wirds als OEM angegeben.


----------



## OctoCore (19. November 2011)

OEM wäre z.B. eine Version für einen Medion-, Dell- oder Sonstwas-PC, die ohne den entsprechenden Rechner weiterverscherbelt wird. Manchmal steht der PC-Hersteller, für den das Bundle gedacht war, ja auch drauf.
Aber das ist eben immer noch was anderes, als sich den Key von einer Quelle und die DVD von einer anderen zu greifen und damit selbst ein Bundle zusammenzustoppeln.

SB-Versionen sind im Grunde auch OEM-Versionen - aber eher für kleinere Hersteller wie Shops gedacht, die fertig installierte Windowsrechner anbieten wollen.


----------

